# JD 140 engine lugging down.



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a JD 140 with a rear mounted Honda powered blower and trailer I use to pick up leaves with. It starts and runs fine but after 20 minutes or so the engine starts lugging down like there's a huge load on it. It smokes a little when this happens and if I stop and turn the deck off it doesn't change. It doesn't die or freeze up I just idle it down and it keeps running. I'm afraid I might have to rebuild the engine but if anyone has had this happen, maybe I'm missing something. Any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe that has the Kohler ,K301s engine. 
It sounds as if you may have the timing off,or maybe a blown head gasket.
You can find a downloadable operators manual for the engine,online,free, that shows how to check/set the timing.
More common,is the blown head gasket,but not hard to replace.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

It seem at run fine before and after this happens. I usually just go park it and let it cool down. I've made sure there's good airflow so no reason it should do this.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This will happen if the cooling shroud is off,OR if it has a bad head gasket.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

May also have excessive carbon build up and after running for a while, start to have pre-ignition which will cause a loss of power along with a cackling sound accompanied with grayish smoke.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Well thanks for pointing me in a direction. I've never had this happen before so I'll pop the head off and take a look.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A simple way to decarbon it,is to get it warmed up,and while running at full throttle,use a fine spray of water,into the carb throat(don't spray too much,or it will die out).
Spray it,and let it clear,then repeat. Do this 3-4 times,and if you set a piece of card board in front of the exhaust pipe,you'll probably see the carbon on it.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll give it a shot today, thanks.


----------

